# how to delete the default photos on the Motorola Hint QA30?



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

i want tot know how to delete the system default photos off the Motorola Hint QA30. my Service is through US Cellular if that matters.










i just don't use them and find them annoying and in my way when viewing my other pictures. i just want to delete them, but they are locked, is there any way to unlock them with, lets say, BitPim?


----------

